# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Waking up down

## RawrJessiRawr

I hate those days when you wake up and you feel this overpowering depression upon you -.- this is one of those days.

----------


## est

Yeah, that's everyday for me. I know what you're talking about, and I feel that way every morning waking up to just go to work. At least my cat wakes me when I have a few more hours to go before work, and I can relish the fact that I don't need to get up for three more hours. It's almost like I want to sleep forever, and all I do is sleep on the weekends. But the realization of waking and knowing what your life consists of is frustratingly depressing. At least for me.

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

Yeah, I hear ya. It's frustrating feeling down for seemingly no (external) reason. If it hasn't passed already, I hope it passes soon, RawrJessiJawr.

----------


## Koalafan

Im definitely having one of those days too  ::(: 

 :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm sorry that you guys and ladies are having it rough. That's no fun at all, is it? It's hard to break out of that funk once you're in it.

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Yea im feeling it again -.- i hate it

----------


## cmed

I get the opposite of this. I wake up feeling alright, then as the day progresses I feel more like shit. Especially right before bed.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I get the opposite of this. I wake up feeling alright, then as the day progresses I feel more like shit. Especially right before bed.



This is usually how it works for me as well. I wake up and all these thoughts of things I'm going to accomplish rush through my brain. As time goes by, I lose my motivation and feel less and less like any of that is going to happen.

----------


## Anteros

All too often.

----------


## SweetsoulSister

> I get the opposite of this. I wake up feeling alright, then as the day progresses I feel more like shit. Especially right before bed.



Same-  usually the day starts off pretty good, I get some running in etc... some good coffee, music!  work....feeling positive and as the day progresses I start winding downwards. By evening I'm done. Sometimes if I'm dealing with bad depressive issues or triggers from people night can be awful  ::(:

----------


## CeCe

> Same-  usually the day starts off pretty good, I get some running in etc... some good coffee, music!  work....feeling positive and as the day progresses I start winding downwards. By evening I'm done. Sometimes if I'm dealing with bad depressive issues or triggers from people night can be awful



This. ^^   :Hug:

----------


## Antidote

Have been feeling like that for several days now. Today I woke up slightly more up though. Idk what kind of day tomorrow will be.

----------

